# C&S website down?



## alexsix (Sep 23, 2006)

Is it me or is the Clean & Shiny website down?


----------



## JD-GTi (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah I can't get to it either
Getting HTTP 500 Error


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nope, down for me too


----------



## chutney (Feb 21, 2007)

same for me


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Should be back soon... made the techie aware...

Johnny


----------



## chutney (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok it's back


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

was browsing just now and it just froze up, i cannot get back on it now?


----------

